# Suma: "Tiferemo contro il Sassuolo in Europa League"



## Louis Gara (22 Maggio 2016)

E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"


----------



## martinmilan (22 Maggio 2016)

Arrogante,servile,irritante e antisportivo...
MILAN CHANNEL NON AVRA' MAI I MIEI SOLDI.


----------



## koti (22 Maggio 2016)




----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2016)

Ma impiccati vermilinguo schifoso.

Che poi non ha nessun senso: i tifosi del Sassuolo hanno giustamente tifato contro perchè la nostra sconfitta ha permesso loro di andare in Europa.
Noi che vantaggio trarremmo dal volere la loro sconfitta nel preliminare?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2016)

Eh si suma, è sicuramente una cosa molto intelligente da fare

Per il Sassuolo non ci sarà scampo


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Maggio 2016)

Ridotti a essere rivali delle provinciali.
Poi l'odio verso il Sassuolo è una cosa che non riesco proprio a concepire. Ma per quale motivo non avrebbero dovuto sperare in una nostra sconfitta? Per loro l'EL è un sogno


----------



## sballotello (22 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



ridicolo


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2016)

Ma per quale motivo noi dobbiamo essere rappresentati da questa gente?

Questa è la gente di cui si circonda il nano: Capezzone, Suma, Minzolini, Ordine...


----------



## Aragorn (22 Maggio 2016)

Stessimo parlando di Inter o Juve, ma il Sassuolo ... questa gente è da anni che infanga la nostra immagine, devono sparire tutti.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Maggio 2016)

Che poi parla come se fosse la voce dei tifosi ...hahaha...ma chi ti ascolta??? Chi??????????????????


----------



## sballotello (22 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo *noi* a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



noi chi? al massimo tu e la cricca di lacche che ti segue


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2016)

Grazie a gente come lui siamo proprio al livello del Sassuolo, nostro grande rivale..


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



che l'inferno ti accolga presto


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Maggio 2016)

Non c'e' bisogno di tifare contro il Sassuolo, usciranno facile ai preliminari facendo perdere tanti punti al ranking


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2016)

Basta, non ne posso più. 
Voglio le teste di tutti, TUTTI!


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2016)

Ma impiccati Suma


----------



## martinmilan (22 Maggio 2016)

La cricca di galliani...distruzione di valori,sportività,comunicazione e chi più ne ha più ne metta...
Bisogna che spariscano tutti..


----------



## __king george__ (22 Maggio 2016)

il tifoso milanista non dovrebbe nemmeno sapere che esiste il sassuolo altro che tifare contro....come siamo ridotti...


----------



## wfiesso (22 Maggio 2016)

qualcuno gli dia un destro nei denti per favore, ogni volta che apre la fogna questo facciamo figure di melma colossali


----------



## Devil (22 Maggio 2016)

Suma secondo me lo fa apposta, non posso credere che sia così stupido


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Che poi non ha nessun senso: i tifosi del Sassuolo hanno giustamente tifato contro perchè la nostra sconfitta ha permesso loro di andare in Europa.
> Noi che vantaggio trarremmo dal volere la loro sconfitta nel preliminare?


Bravissimo


----------



## martinmilan (22 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma impiccati vermilinguo schifoso.
> 
> Che poi non ha nessun senso: i tifosi del Sassuolo hanno giustamente tifato contro perchè la nostra sconfitta ha permesso loro di andare in Europa.
> Noi che vantaggio trarremmo dal volere la loro sconfitta nel preliminare?



nessun senso...solo parole di un frustrato rancoroso...in una società seria e fatta di uomini veri sarebbe stato cacciato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



Il Sassuolo diventa ufficialmente la mia seconda squadra.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Maggio 2016)

Ancora di più, FORZA SASSUOLO!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



Spero sempre piu' nei cinesi, devono spedire questo soggetto qui a lavorare nei campi di riso, insieme a Galliani.


----------



## Sotiris (22 Maggio 2016)

a me il Sassuolo sta proprio poco simpatico ma mi è del tutto indifferente, tifargli contro mi pare veramente ragionare da provinciale oltre che una fesseria.
poi i tifosi del Sassuolo comunque non c'entrano niente, giustamente tifavano Juventus ieri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2016)

Forza Sassuolo


----------



## DannySa (22 Maggio 2016)

Cosa volete che dica una serpe velenosa e piena di rancore?
Io sono della provincia di Modena (non di Sassuolo) e spero che il Sassuolo faccia bene, mentre le altre possono uscire tutte tanto non c'è pericolo che l'Italia riprenda il 4° posto Champions.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Maggio 2016)

ridicolo, come la maggior parte delle cose che dice!


----------



## Crox93 (22 Maggio 2016)

Suma, sempre e per sempre così


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (22 Maggio 2016)

E' proprio un poveretto. Al loro posto chissà lui cosa avrebbe tifato


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2016)

Che vuoi dire , questa è la gente del nano .. Questo è IL MALE del Milan .


----------



## Dany20 (22 Maggio 2016)

Mi viene solo una parola in mente: vergogna.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2016)

Suma ma che menta d'uomo sei? 


PS qui tiferemo tutti Sassuolo, perchè sono la prova vivente che anche con un budget non altissimo si può costruire una compagine seria che raggiunge i suoi obiettivi,
bella differenza con le pagliacciate di Galliani e Berlusconi, oltretutto osannate dai suoi lacche come te.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Suma ma che menta d'uomo sei?
> 
> 
> PS qui tiferemo tutti Sassuolo, perchè sono la prova vivente che anche con un budget non altissimo si può costruire una compagine seria che raggiunge i suoi obiettivi,
> bella differenza conn le pagliacciate di Galliani e Berlusconi, oltrettutto osannate dai suoi lacche come te.




sante parole


----------



## Il Genio (22 Maggio 2016)

Mi ci metto anch'io ovviamente che sto incrementando la statistica ma un argomento come questo non meritava nemmeno un commento
Si vergogni
Si vergogni
Si vergogni


----------



## TheZio (22 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Suma ma che menta d'uomo sei?
> 
> 
> PS qui tiferemo tutti Sassuolo, perchè sono la prova vivente che anche con un budget non altissimo si può costruire una compagine seria che raggiunge i suoi obiettivi,
> bella differenza conn le pagliacciate di Galliani e Berlusconi, oltrettutto osannate dai suoi lacche come te.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (22 Maggio 2016)

Un verme ha più onore di questo qui...


----------



## monkey (23 Maggio 2016)

Quando ti riduci a "tifare contro il SASSUOLO" sei arrivato al capolinea.


----------



## milan1899 (23 Maggio 2016)

Che minorato mentale.... Giusto sarebbe magari tifare per il Sassuolo e le altre squadre in coppa, che vadano più avanti possibile per migliorare il ranking... ( non sono Galliani ;-) )


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

Ridicolo..nell'idea di questi poveretti siccome Squinzi si è sempre dichiarato milanista avrebbe dovuto agevolarci e così tutti i suoi tifosi (che nell'idea originata dal nostro milan dovrebbero sempre essere allineati col presidente)..

Peccato che se fossi un tifoso del Sassuolo oltre a tifare Juve per andare in EL avrei tifato Juve dato che con loro hanno una collaborazione stretta anche in termini di giocatori proficua..

Che *********


----------



## mistergao (23 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



Spero davvero che la nuova proprietà metta alla porta i vari Sooma, Skincats e compagnia cantante. Però dentro di me so che i padroni han sempre bisogno di un sostegno giornalistico, e quindi se non son questi ce ne saranno altri, magari anche peggiori.


----------



## Gabry (23 Maggio 2016)

E' un *********. Io tiferò Sassuolo in EL perchè a differenza di noi l'ha meritata.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Firmeremo un enorme petizione da mandare ai cinesi per farlo cacciare...ce la faremo...altrimenti zero abbonamenti a Milan channel.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

Ma 'noi' chi??? Si autoproclama voce dei tifosi?? Tiferà lui contro il sassuolo , lui e il suo cane.
Io non di sicuro. 
Lo hanno meritato i neroverdi, società seria e che sa programmare.
Ci fosse stato lui ad aspettare il risultato con ovvii interessi per chi avrebbe fatto il tifo??
Ma che uomo viscido.


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



che m...a di uomo! invece di vergognarsi di difendere ancora le scelte di una dirigenza che per il 3° anno di file ci ha portato ad essere fuori dall'Europa se la prende con il Sassuolo! Il Sassuolo ha meritato l'EL, punto e basta.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma 'noi' chi??? Si autoproclama voce dei tifosi?? Tiferà lui contro il sassuolo , lui e il suo cane.
> Io non di sicuro.
> Lo hanno meritato i neroverdi, società seria e che sa programmare.
> Ci fosse stato lui ad aspettare il risultato con ovvii interessi per chi avrebbe fatto il tifo??
> Ma che uomo viscido.



Oh, guarda che i cani sono intelligenti, eh?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Oh, guarda che i cani sono intelligenti, eh?



Si dice che il cane somiglia al padrone . Non oso immaginare la povera creatura a immagine e somiglianza di suma. 
Qualcuno lo salvi. Intendo il quadrupede, quello senza occhiali.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Oh, guarda che i cani sono intelligenti, eh?



Stava parlando del fedele Furio.


----------



## Il Genio (23 Maggio 2016)

L'unico motivo per cui bisogna tifare contro il Sassuolo è solo ed esclusivamente per il fatto che è una delle succursali della juve.

Al contrario, FORZA SASSUOLO!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Io tiferò Sassuolo e tiferò contro di te, contro la tua TV, perché chiudiate e andiate a mendicare in mezzo ad una strada. Schiavo schifoso.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Ho un sogno: Galliani e Suma esiliati dal Milan,da Milano,dall'Italia ecc ecc..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



Parla per te Sumaro... sei un frustrato lecchino...purtroppo la moglie non gliela dà più e si sfoga così


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si dice che il cane somiglia al padrone . Non oso immaginare la povera creatura a immagine e somiglianza di suma.
> Qualcuno lo salvi. Intendo il quadrupede, quello senza occhiali.



Io lo immagino così....


----------



## sballotello (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io tiferò Sassuolo e tiferò contro di te, contro la tua TV, perché chiudiate e andiate a mendicare in mezzo ad una strada. Schiavo schifoso.



.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Io lo immagino così....



ahhahahahah ma gli somiglia davvero!!!! Grandissimo.
Con tutto il rispetto della creatura in questione .....


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Maggio 2016)

indifferenza....solo questo si merita.


----------



## Love (23 Maggio 2016)

non fosse una voce ufficiale del Milan ci starebbe pure...


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



A me il Sassuolo non fa granché simpatia,ma obiettivamente chi al posto dei loro tifosi non avrebbe tifato contro il Milan? È normale,è la loro vittoria più grande andare in EL e se lo meritano pure più di noi. Poi queste cose dette dal canale ufficiale sono antisportive,ridicole e vomitevoli. Spero siano a conoscenza lì dentro che noi tifosi non ci sentiamo affatto rappresentati da loro,e mi auguro che possano sparire presto. Se l'ambiente Milan è al degrado assoluto è in parte colpa anche di tutti i lecchini che vi gravitano,la rifondazione deve colpire anche loro.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Maggio 2016)

e questo rosicone pagliaccio rappresenta il canale ufficiale de milan?? mi vergogno..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Suma ma che menta d'uomo sei?
> 
> 
> PS qui tiferemo tutti Sassuolo, perchè sono la prova vivente che anche con un budget non altissimo si può costruire una compagine seria che raggiunge i suoi obiettivi,
> bella differenza con le pagliacciate di Galliani e Berlusconi, oltretutto osannate dai suoi lacche come te.



Condivido


----------



## Brain84 (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Sassuolo merita rispetto e tifo, io tiferò per loro perchè hanno un progetto serio e sono una gran squadra.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un Mauro Suma arrabbiato quello post finale di Coppa Italia, che ha decretato l'accesso del Sassuolo ai preliminari di Coppa Italia: "I tifosi del Sassuolo hanno tifato contro il Milan, ci penseremo noi a tifare contro il Sassuolo ai preliminari di Europa League"



Ma vergognati di quanto dici, il Milan s'è mangiato fuori tutto, non è certo colpa del Sassuolo che ha fatto un campionato normalissimo. E questo sarebbe un giornalista!?


----------

